# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  قف .......أو إمشِ وستندم بالتأكيد

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

الدنيا محطة للتوقف 

تنبض بالحياة 

فيها من الأحلام الشيء الكثير 

فيها من البناء والتأمل الشيء الكثير 

فيها ما فيها وعليها ما عليها 

تختبئ للحذر من أفعال روادها كالحية 

تنقض على من يغفل عنها ولو للحظة واحدة فترديه قتيلاً 

وتتابع بحذر من لا يغفل عنها أبداً ويأخذ حذره منها 

هي شابة مسالمة ، تتلون حسب الأهواء 

تترآئى للناظر لملذاتها كالسراب الذي يحسبة الظمآن ماء 

يشرب من ملذاتها ويتمرغ في وحلها فترة 

ويندم حيث لا ينفع الندم 


قف 

عند دمعة اليتيم 

قف

عند آهة الفقير المسكين 

قف 

عند شموخ العظماء في تاريخ الإنسانية 

قف 

عند كل أمر سامٍ يمثل القيم والمبادئ 

قف 

عند أي أمر يتوجب الوقوف عنده 



محطات الوقوف كثيرة 

ومحطات المسير أكثر 

فإحمل زادك لمحطة النهاية 

ولا تلتفت للمغريات 


انتبه 

ففي الدنيا لحظة ضعف 

لا يججب أن تغفل عنها أبداً 



محطاتنا بين الدنيا والآخرة 

هل نزرع فيها الصالح أم نتركها خربة قفراء 


حتماً نحن سنجني ما زرعنا


هذه خربشات من قلمي الفقير 

أتمنى أن تحوز على رضاكم 


في دعة الله

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

واحد فاضي
كم أعجبتني فلسفة قلمك
وأعجبني الكلاام جداً 
لك تقييمي 
فكم سعدت بقراءه ماأخط قلمك 
مع دعائي اك بالتووويق ..
إيقآعآت قلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فلسفه ولا احلى 
ويعطيك الله العافيه عليها 
فعلا لنقف عند دمعة ليتيم ونتأملها
ففي وصفها مئات الأوراق
الله يعطيك العافيه
وما تقصر

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  



اهنيك  على هذا القلم الرائع   


محطات الوقف  كثيرة  


لكن من يقفو  قلة  


والصمت  اول واكثر الحلو  ممن  يجب عليهم الوقوف  


دمت ودام  نزف قلمك

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـرٍآحِـبُـ ..؛*
*نٍـحِـتِــآجَـ للوٍقِـوٍفٍـ ..* 
*آلآلتِـَفٍـآتِـ بُـيًـنٍـ آلحِـيًـنٍـ وٍآلآخٍـرٍ ...؛*
*لنٍـرٍىٍ أنٍـ هُـنٍـآگ مٍـنٍـ حِـوٍلنٍــآ دُمٍـوٍعُـ لـ يًـتِـيًـمٍـ ..!*
*مٍـبُـآدُئ تِـزٍرٍعُـ َفٍـيًـ زٍمٍـنٍـ نٍـسِـىٍ تِـلگـ آلأخٍـلآَقِـ ..*
*هُـنٍـآگ مٍـآ يًـدُفٍـعُـنٍــآ للوٍقِـوٍفٍـ ..*
*وٍيًـشُـعُـرٍنٍـآ بُـضَـعُـَفٍـ َقِـلوٍبُـنٍـآ ...!*
*گلمٍـآتِـگـ رٍآئعُـهُــ أخٍـيًـ ...*
*وٍطَرٍحِـگـ مٍـمٍـيًـزٍ ..*
*سِـلمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـ َقِـلمٍـگـ ..*
*يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..*
*لآعُـدُمٍــ ..*
*تِـحِــيًـآـتِـوٍوٍ ..*
*ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يسلمووووو اخوي


على هالموضوع الرائع


كلمات تحمل في طياتها الكثير من المعاني والعبر

----------


## ام الحلوين

لابد لكل منا *لحظات تأمل* ينزوي فيها الإنسان مع نفسه يخرج بها من حدود مكانه حيث لا حوائط ولا حواجز يحلق بروحه في هذا الكون الواسع ينظر لكل شيء حوله

سلمت من كل سوء اخي ابو زين

كلمات جداً رائعه

صاغه لنا قلمك المبدع

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


*هناك في حياتنا إشارات حمراء..*
*يحضر علينا المسير خلالها...*
*وأعظمها ماتفضلتم..*
*دمعة اليتيم..*
*وماأدراكِ ماأعظمها عن الجبار..*


*تأخذنا الحياة..*
*تجرفنا بعض تياراتها..*
*ولكن ..*
*لابد من التوقف في مثل هذه المواقف ..وغيرها الكثير..*


*أخي الكريم..أبو زين..*
*قيّم وموفق جداً..*
*مانثرت بين أيدينا من أحرف ثمينة ..*
*تحوي مبادئ اندثرت .. مع انثار إنسانية الكثير من  البشر..*

*يعطيك العافية ..وجُزيت خيراً..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

حياتنا مليئة بالمحطات
ويغنم من توقف عندها
لكن إذا واصلنا المسير بدون توقف ولا لحظة واحدة
تحصل أشياء لم نحسب لها حسبان
ونندم أننا لم نقف عندها
جميل قلمك
ننتظره ,,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى..*
*محطات كثيرة في حياتنا يجب عليناا الوقوف امامها..*
*ومحطاات لابد منا ان نتخطاها ونمشي عنهاا حتى لانوقع بالندم..*
*وكلماتك اخي وماذكرته محطاات هادفه وراائعه لابد ان اوقف امامها*
*واهتم بها كدمعة يتيم , او آهة الفقير ..*
*سلم هذا الفكر الراائع..*
*ولاعدمناا نبض قلمك ..*
*دمتـ بخير..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## looovely

* تسلم آخي,,*
* وقفات غآيه في الأهميه,,والكثير منا يجهلها*
* أو يتجاهلها..* 
*عُدمت الأنسانيه في هذا الزمن..فبات* 
*يجري لأرضاء هوى نفسه,,ومصالحه*
* نآسياً بذلك رضى الله..من خلال هذه الوقفات* 
*سلمت آنآملك ,,فقد خطت أروع الوقفات*
* مــوووووفــق,,*
* تح ـــيـآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## بلسم لجروح

كلمات روعة اخي باالفعل يجب على كل
 انسان الوقوف والتامل 
وباالخص عند دمعت اليتيم 
بنتظار ابداع جديد 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

وأنا توقفت عند توقفكم هنا 

لروعة ما جادت به مشاعركم 

وجميل ما خطته أقلامكم الرائعة 

والتي لا تحتاج شهادة مني 

فهي منبع ومصب لروعة ما تحمله من مفردات ومعاني 

تختبئ الروعة خجلاً لروعة ما خطته أناملكم 

لكم مني خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات 

فمان الكريم

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*و أنا هنا سـ أقول ،،*
*قفوا أمام شموخ قلمهـ ،،*
*قفوا أمام جودهـ ،،*
*قفوا أمام خُلقهـ ،،*
*قفوا أمام شخصهـ ،،*
*و صفقو بـ قوة و حرارة لـ جميل عطائهـ ،،*
*و سـ أنحني وحدي أمام ذخيرتهـ ،،*
*و عقلهـ و وعيهـ و عملقهـ روحهـ ،،*
*أبو زين العزيز ،،*
*بوركـ قلمكـ النابض ،،*
*و جزيل الشكر لـ روعة ما أوردتهـ لنا أعلاهـ ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*و لـ تبقى دااائماً ،،*
*كما عهدناكـ إناء ينضح بـ الخيرات ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااااكـ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*العزيز* 

*ابو  زين* 

*موضوع  رائع * 

*ويا ليتنا نستفيد من هذه المحطات ونتزود منها* 

*حتى يكون لنا في النهاية  زاد  يعوض علينا بعض* 

*زلاتنا في هذه الدنيا الفانية والتي سوف نغادرها* 

*محملين  بالذنوب  والخطايا  والاعمال الصالحة* 

*ولتكن كفة الاعمال الصالحة  هي الاثقل* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## نُون

لن يصيب داء الفقر قلمك ..
مادامت هذه حقيقته ..
عفويته ،
روائعه ,,
جميل جداً هذا الموضوع ،،
تقبل مروري 
تحياتي

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

لك الشكر الملتهب العنيف على ما قدمت من وقفات ربما ننساها أو نتناساها 
فالحياة مجرد حلم وإذا متنا صحونا ...

أخي واحد فاضي تقبل تحياتي وإعجابي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وأفضل الصلاة والسلام على خير خلقه أجمعين

هي محطات وقوف
معظمنا للأسف غافل عنها
أو متناسيها ولا يريد أن يقف عندها
أو الألتفات لها
رائعة
جميلة هي كلماتك وراقية
ومؤثرة

لا عدمنااا أبداع قلمك
ونحن هنا بإنتظاره
دووووماً
جزاك الله كل خير
وموفق 
.
.
أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------

